# Remove "Starting Seagate Loader"



## nichosi (Jan 11, 2008)

Sadenly I ended up with this "Starting Seagate Loader......" showing first on boot up.

Whatever is doing after 65 second the boot to win8continous.

Anybody knows how to get rid of it?

Must be in the boot list, but how to get at it?.



Home build, Asus P5K Premium WiFiiFi Intel, 
Intel Core 2 Quad Pro Q6600 95W 2.4GHz, OCZ Vendetta Cpu Cooler, 
2x2GB, 240-pin DIMM, DDR2 800 (400mhz) PC2-6400, 
EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX KO 512MB GDDR3 (PCI-E), 
Excelsior sata 250gb, OCZ 600W Game XStream Psu, X45, XPhome/Win8pro


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have a Seagate installation CD in the Drive? Seagate Bootloader - Seagate Community Forums


----------

